

/Readable/: Clean & Minimalistic Reading Experience for Google Reader - pumainmotion
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fdnglondfcmoiakaolanlglfchdhkdgc

======
uxabhishek
The link is for Chrome. For other browsers the same extension is available via
stylish - <http://userstyles.org/styles/54814/google-reader-readable>

